# Graco RTX 900. Is it any good?



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

Planning on buying a Graco RTX 900 for small jobs like patching ceilings and walls. Want to get something some what big just to be safe. Are they any good? 










www.stevesonsiteservices.com


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

My product literature doesn't specify cfm air output for the 900 or the 1250. The 1500 says it gives 6.5 cfm which seems awfully wimpy, but I guess you're not stuck hauling a monster air compressor around either.

If it's just patching, I'd go with a hopper. Cheap as you like and you can put anything through 'em.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I have the rtx 1500 and I like it . It came with both gun and a hopper . For the small jobs I just use the hopper for easy cleanup. Also like using the hopper for blending in patches. Its just easier to empty out texture from hopper then machine when product needs to be adjusted to match the existing pattern.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

You look like a fairly good painter. What is wrong with keeping a good drywaller on standby for patches and any textures.


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

OK I'm not going to lie I bought the 900 the other day because the man at Sherwin Williams said it would be a great machine. I bought it before doing any research and now I am afraid that I wasted my money. It has 4cfm at 45psi. Do you guys thank I made a bad mistake?


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> You look like a fairly good painter. What is wrong with keeping a good drywaller on standby for patches and any textures.


I had a drywall guy that did all my work but he left town last week. The job I got the machine for is a new construction that is my girl friends aunt and uncles home that is just sitting on property rotting because her uncle is dieing and I thought I could do something nice for them. Trust me I know how bad the economy is and I am not one to take work from anybody.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

The Graco 900 machine will work as intended. I actually think that if you are just using it for residential and patch and match jobs you made a good choice.


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you guys for the fast responses. Now I feel much better! You know how tight money is these days. Just afraid I made the wrong purchase but now I know i didn't. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree that it isn't a bad purchase. It may even open some doors for you. Given it's size and price you already know it's not going to be a beast of a machine. Seems like a mid sized machine for mid sized jobs, so it might not be ideal for blasting 3 full houses a day but it'll get you through.

You won't truly know if you're happy with it's performance until you get out there with it. Hit some scrap first. After that, a family job is an ideal testing ground. I imagine you'll have to stop and wait for air every so often but that's not the end of the world.

Btw, I'm new to spraying myself so bear in mind I don't know a damn thing.


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

Jason said:


> I agree that it isn't a bad purchase. It may even open some doors for you. Given it's size and price you already know it's not going to be a beast of a machine. Seems like a mid sized machine for mid sized jobs, so it might not be ideal for blasting 3 full houses a day but it'll get you through.
> 
> You won't truly know if you're happy with it's performance until you get out there with it. Hit some scrap first. After that, a family job is an ideal testing ground. I imagine you'll have to stop and wait for air every so often but that's not the end of the world.
> 
> Btw, I'm new to spraying myself so bear in mind I don't know a damn thing.


Jason thanks for the info. You sure act like you know what your talking about for a newbie. Yeah I'm just going to use it for small jobs where it will be a waste of time for a drywaller to comer out and patch a couple holes. But all the rest of the work I hire out. I just wired a drywaller for some jobs I have comming up so it will be his new toy. He says it will do the trick so I'm happy. Thanks for the extra info greatly appriciated.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

It is a fine tool for repairs and redoing rooms. I use a hopper gun for repairs.


----------

